# Fischfond ?!?



## wörni (22. November 2003)

Will mir dieses Mal (kleine, feine AB-Truppe im April auf Froja)   unbedingt Fischfond :s ziehen und soweit einreduzieren, das es wirklich sehr konzentriert ist und danach, portionsweise einfrieren. 
Meine Chefin, Köchin, gab mir folgendes Rezept:
nur die Mittelgräte verwenden kein Kopf, kein Schwanz und keine Haut. Zwiebel, Suppengemüse, Fenchelsaat, Knoblauch, Lorbeerblätter und Wacholderbeeren mit KALTEM Wasser langsam 20 Minuten aufkochen. Danach passieren (durch ein Sieb o. Tuch filtern) und solange einkochen bis das ganze sehr konzentriert ist. Denn Wein soll ich mir sparen #2  und erst Zuhause mit dazu geben.
Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit sowas, oder ein anderes Rezept ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2003)

Das mit dem Wein ist richtig, auch keinb Salz verwenden (wegen dem einreduzieren.
Aber selbstverständlich verwende ich alle Reste, die beim filieren anfallen, Kopf, Haut, Bauchlappen, Gräten. 
Ich würde statt Fenchel lieber Senfsaat verwenden, ist aber Geschmakssache.
Du brauchst pro Liter Fond ca. 1 Kg festes "MAterial" (Fischreste + GEmüse).
KAlt ansetzen und aufkochen lassen, dabei entsteht ddurch das Fischeiweiss ein fester Schaum. Diesen abschöpfen.
Sobald das kocht, die Hitze zurückdrehen, so dass das ganze nur gerade ben noch kocht unddann ca. noch 10 . - 20 Minuten köcheln lassen.
Abpassieren und  über Nacht in den Kühlshrank stellen. JEtzt setzen sich alle Trübstoffe unten ab. 
Nun einfach den klaren Fond oben abschöpffen und einreduzieren.
Zum einfrieren eignen sich die Plastikboxen zum Eiswürfelzubereiten sehr gut. Sind die durchgefroeren, kannst Du sie rausnehmen und in einer Gefriertüte gut aufbewahren.
HAst Du fetthaltige Fische dabei (LAchs, Hering etc.) sollte man den Fond innerhalb 3 Monaten aufbrauchen, ansonsten hä#t das locker ein JAhr.


----------



## wildbootsman (22. November 2003)

Ich mache meinen Fischfond nach folgendem Rezept:
auf 1 l

Zwiebeln (1 große) 
eventuell auch eine kleine Poreestange
Pimentkörner ca 5-10
Pfefferkörner ca. 5-10
3 Lorbeerblätter
einige Sellerieblätter (je nach gewünschter Geschmacksintensität)
1 Knoblauchzähe

Darin kommen dann die Fischabfälle oder gleich der zu kochende Fisch.
Achtung! Wenn ich gleich den Fisch koche, setze ich den Fond (ohne Fisch) mindestens einen halben Tag vorher an, damit er durch ziehen kann. 

Demnächst werde ich mal einige Rezepte schreiben, wie ich aus diesem Fond verschieden Fischgericht mache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2003)

Fisch(filet) nie kochen!!
Nur unterhalb des Siedepunktes ziehen lassen.
Je nach Weiterverwendungsart kann Knoblauch nicht so geeignet sein.
Da Wörni ja einen Fond zum weiterverarbeiten will, sollte man daher mit Gewürzen/Kräutern/Zutaten eher sparsam sein, da man diese bei der endgültigen Zubereitung als Suppe oder Sosse noch mit zugeben kann.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2003)

Filets, oder ganze Fische lasse ich überhaupt nicht mit dem Sud in Berührung kommen. Ich gare ihn über der Flüssigkeit im Dampf. Nach meiner Meinung soll der Fisch möglichst viel von seinem Eigengeschmack behalten und nicht nach den Aromaten schmecken. Zusätzliche Geschmacksrichtungen lassen sich dann mit Soßen auf der Basis von Fischfonds dazu bringen, wenn gewünscht.
Leider werden bei vielen Rezepten die sehr edlen Fische von zu vielen Zutaten regelrecht geschmacklich "erschlagen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2003)

> Leider werden bei vielen Rezepten die sehr edlen Fische von zu vielen Zutaten regelrecht geschmacklich "erschlagen".


Stimmt vollkommen. 
Daher auch nicht mit zu vielen unterschiedlichen Kräutern/Gewürzen arbeiten, sonden sich quasi auf eine "Hauptgeschmacksrichtung" konzentrieren.
Also statt eine Sossemit Knoblauch, Kräutern und buntem Pfeffer zu "kreieren", lieber entweder Knoblauch, Kräuter oder Pfeffer verwenden.
Statt "Kräutermischungen" mitt Rosmarin, Thymian, Salbei, Basislikum lieber nur eines der Kräuter als Hauptgechmacksträger verwenden.
Da Fisch meist sehr fettarm ist, solte man die Zugabe von Butter oder eines hochwertigen Öles (Fett = Geschmacksträger) in nicht übertriebenen Mengen nicht vergessen.


----------



## wörni (22. November 2003)

Sollte mann nicht die Kiemen entfernen, falls mann den Kopf  :s mit kocht. Und bei den Bauchlappen (z.B.Dorsch) bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich diese Nematoden oder so, wirklich mitkochen möchte :v . Natürlich können die überall sein aber ich glaube die fühlen sich in den Bauchlappen am wohlsten, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2003)

Nicht nur Kiemen, grundsätzlich alles waschen.
Mit den Nematoden hast Du recht: Wer sich ekelt, muss ja nicht unbedingt die Bauchlappen mit verwenden.
Da aber der Fond lange genug über 90 Grad hat und abpassiert wird, bestehen keinerlei gesundheitliche Bedenken.


----------



## chippog (23. November 2003)

will noch mal meinen lieblingstipp nennen. für fischsuppen und auch sossen nehme ich gerne nicht zu kräftige hühnerbrühe, da sich so zwar ein leckerer "brühegeschmack" mit dem fisch vermählt, aber dass was nach fisch schmeckt, kommt nur von dem, gerne fangfrischen, exemplar, dessen filet ich verwerte. gerade auch bei fischfondue, statt der gabeln kleine drahtkörbchen aus dem asienshop verwenden, passt das sehr gut mit hühnerweissweinbrühe. chippog

ps. noch mehr eigengeschmack des fisches bekomme ich mit fisch in alufolie im nicht zu warmen, ca 150°C backofen, finde ich.


----------



## Köhlerjan (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo Worni,
wollte auch gerade nach Fischfond fragen, super das Du schon so einen Thread eröffnet hast. Mir ist das auch immer zu Schade in Norge, nach dem felitieren, noch so gute Sachen wegzuschmeisen. Fragen wollte ich, wie weit kann ich den Fond dann einreduzieren 1/5 oder noch weiter runter?
Danke und Gruß Jan


----------



## wörni (16. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich das weiß, kannst du den schon richtig konzentriert machen.
Aber da werden sich schon noch ein Paar Profis melden, die denn Plan haben, denke ich. :a


----------



## til (16. Januar 2004)

Ich kenns auch so, dass man nur Gräten und (daran haftende) Fleischreste verwendet, aber keine Haut, keine Flossen und keine Innereien (also auch nicht den Kopf). Soll im Geschmack feiner sein.
Und auf garkeinen Fall Salzen, bevor es fertig ist!!
Dann ziehen nämlich nicht soviel Mineral und Geschmacksstoffe aus dem Fisch und dem Gemüse. Das gilt für alle Bouillons und überhaupt immer, wenn man was auskocht, also am Sud interessiert ist und nicht an den festen Teilen. Dementprechend kann man natürlich nach dem auskochen und absieben das ganze salzen, aber im Grunde ist's besser, man schmeckt erst die damit zu erstellenden Gerichte ab.


----------



## mot67 (16. Januar 2004)

kiemen entferne ich, haut und flossen müssen auch nicht sein, grade in norge dürften genug karkassen da sein 
die fischreste sollten sehr gründlich in kaltem wasser gewässert werden, bis keine trübstoffe mehr zu sehen sind,
dann hat man nachher auch einen sehr klaren, feinen fond. 
wie stark man reduzieren kann, weiss ich nicht, ausprobieren? 
wenn ich fischfond mache, friere ich ihn immer in eiswürfelformen ein, danach in gefrierbeutel, 
kann man dann gut die gewünschte menge entnehmen.


----------

